# How do you oil that little bearing insert thingy???



## countryguy (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi everyone ..TGIF!!!   I've been hand oiling and red-straw injecting oil on my table since I'm not sure how you get oil into the little spring-bearing ball oiler spots.   Is there a special tip or end I put on a oil can?   wow....  I've tried to get the 3:1 in there and thats a crappy soft plastic tip.      Seems so silly to ask. but you know me by now.  
Have a safe weekend everyone everywhere. 
CG


----------



## AlanR (Jul 18, 2014)

countryguy said:


> Hi everyone ..TGIF!!!   I've been hand oiling and red-straw injecting oil on my table since I'm not sure how you get oil into the little spring-bearing ball oiler spots.   Is there a special tip or end I put on a oil can?   wow....  I've tried to get the 3:1 in there and thats a crappy soft plastic tip.      Seems so silly to ask. but you know me by now.
> Have a safe weekend everyone everywhere.
> CG


The plastic tips that come with generic butane lighter refill cans work really well. They fit nicely on the tips of oilers.


----------



## Andre (Jul 18, 2014)

Use a metal (brass) tip oil can. I have a nice Eagle, and it works well for spring loaded oilers. I also have a needle point bottle with motor oil in it I keep on my testing/final fitup bench. Works well. 
I still prefer the flip top spring loaded cap type oilers better.


----------



## gredpe3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Not tryin to hijack the thread but,what is the name of the ball spring port?
Eddie


----------



## countryguy (Jul 18, 2014)

I Like your term.  Ball-spring lub port.   




gredpe3 said:


> Not tryin to hijack the thread but,what is the name of the ball spring port?
> Eddie


----------



## lotechman (Jul 22, 2014)

European lathes came with a pump thing that I know as a chain saw grease gun.  I know it sounds weird but I load it with oil then use the pointed end against the spring loaded ball.  If you are not aligned at the right angle it leaks but once you have the sweet spot you can pump in as much as you want.  The rubber cup in the cylinder holds the oil in.  I have not experienced any great leakage with the unit laying on its side.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 22, 2014)

How bout this for the zerks http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/site/1478157/product/12PB20


----------



## lotechman (Jul 22, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> How bout this for the zerks http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/site/1478157/product/12PB20



Google:  chain saw bar grease gun... The tip is pointed to fit a small hole.  
https://www.google.ca/search?q=chai...TcoASelYGgDQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1855&bih=907


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3oz-Mini-Grease-Gun-/331006325043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1183b133


i use these


----------



## darkzero (Jul 23, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3oz-Mini-Grease-Gun-/331006325043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1183b133
> 
> 
> i use these



I have a few of those that I use to grease my air tools & dispense other greases but I never thought they could hold oil. I use a different can for oiling the ball valves but I'm curious how you use oil in those?


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 23, 2014)

Here is how the one I linked works

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt7wTuh38uY


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2014)

There is a trick to oiling the table with the ball and spring oilers. Do not bottom out the ball when you press on it. You need the movement to oil. Just press in a little and the oil pressure will do the rest. Keep it up till it overflows slightly.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Jul 25, 2014)

My oil can has a little pip on the end. I jam the ball sideways with it,and then can squirt oil down beside the ball. When I remove the pip,the ball pops back in place.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with Bill, I'm not sure if it's just the China ball oilers on my lathe but I have had them get stuck before. What happens is depressed too far the spring under the ball binds. I was lucky to save mine but I do have replacements as well. I just modify the tip on my brass oilers to make them more blunt so that doesn't happen.


----------



## LEEQ (Jul 25, 2014)

How about the flush ones like on my old Bridgy vise?


----------

